# Thursday Night Drinks, 12th of May, Calabar, The Address Downtown Dubai



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello all!

It's been a very long time and due to work, travelling and sometimes pure laziness we haven't done a Thursday Night Drinks in quite a while. That's going to change this Thursday (for a change)! 

The Thursday night group will be meeting for a drink in Calabar, The Address Hotel Downtown Dubai. We'll be somewhere outside as it might be one of the last times before outdoor seating gets way too hot!

*Date and time: * Thursday 12th of May, 9 p.m. onwards

*Location: * Calabar in The Adress Hotel Downtown Dubai Calabar Restaurant, The Address Downtown Dubai

*Who?* Basically we normally have a group of regulars, but please feel invited to join us! This is an open event for Dubai newcomers and weathered expats alike. There's always a very diverse group of people, so there's no reason for you not to join  

If you want to join however, do send me (or one of the regulars, if you know them) a private message so that I can update you with my phone number and final details for Thursday. It's also quite helpful to know the numbers for table booking etc. 

I will also inform the Calabar staff on exactly where you can find us. 


Will see you all on Thursday guys! 


Cheers,



Marcel


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I volunteer myself as one of the regulars who will definitely be there!! 

:clap2::clap2:
Have been really looking forward to these nights, especially since they're the reason I made such amazing friends in Dubai! See everybody on Thursday!!

And newbies... please do try giving this a chance!


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

yay, nice to know is not in nasimi beach 'again'  maybe soon we'll create a thursday night drinks in deira or bur dubai......


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

loca said:


> yay, nice to know is not in nasimi beach 'again'  maybe soon we'll create a thursday night drinks in deira or bur dubai......


We had one of those once or twice at the JW Marriott in Deira. Was good fun!


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> We had one of those once or twice at the JW Marriott in Deira. Was good fun!


really??? NICE, I live right in the corner! i can just walk there  is there a bar/club there? i will do my research and maybe plan something for this weekend


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

They have at least two bars there, champions and one other german named bar. I think every hotel here has a bar of some sort! I used to go to the gym there until the geniuses decided to cut membership options and empty the gym of all their business!

Anyways, I have a birthday dinner to go to but maybe we will drop by later on!


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> They have at least two bars there, champions and one other german named bar. I think every hotel here has a bar of some sort! I used to go to the gym there until the geniuses decided to cut membership options and empty the gym of all their business!
> 
> Anyways, I have a birthday dinner to go to but maybe we will drop by later on!


thanks for the info  i had same surprise when i went to sign up for gym membership and classes, not at all what is was advertised  still looking.....


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes they have changed their membership options and everyone I know who has gone to check it out says it is empty now. After 2 years there you would think they would give at least the regulars some courtesy but oh well!

A few beers is just as good


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

ipshi said:


> I volunteer myself as one of the regulars who will definitely be there!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2:
> Have been really looking forward to these nights, especially since they're the reason I made such amazing friends in Dubai! See everybody on Thursday!!
> ...


you sound like an infomercial


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

And you sound cynical but who am I to judge...

I can't help it if I like being happy about life's little joys... You should try it sometime!

Back to topic now!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have fun everyone.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

ipshi said:


> And you sound cynical but who am I to judge...
> 
> I can't help it if I like being happy about life's little joys... You should try it sometime!
> 
> Back to topic now!!!


i am more like a roman than a cynic, i just don't mix well with the plebs  you could call me somewhat narcissist, nihilist and quite sarcastic and that would make slightly more sense


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Jander, does that mean you're joining or that you're not joining?


----------



## billcfc (May 9, 2011)

I may come to this one can you please send me an e-mail with all the info
thank you.


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

I am in, probably a tad later though.

See you there y'all!


----------



## Cesindubai (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Marcel,

I'm a newbie in this site but not in Dubai  would love to meet new friends. Please count me in plus 2 

Looking forward to this meet up! must be fun!


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey. I will try and make it out, though I'm not sure how long I will be able to stay for. Will be good to meet more new people


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok guys...I see a very good group getting together here! 

If you are joining, do send me a private message though so that I can give you my phone number. Based on experience that's the only way to be entirely sure that you'll be able to find us. It might be busy at Calabar and that would make the group a bit harder to find.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

What, are you saying you guys don't put a book and a rose on the table to make sure you can meet up without awkwardly asking 35 people "excuse me, are you Marcel" ?

I am disappointed in you people.

So much so that I will not even grace you with my presence.

.
..
...

plus I have to baby sit on Thursday evening...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

no Marcel doesn't believe in roses (well maybe I shall to try and find out) but I do know that on occassion he has been known to give chocolates to those who join him


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Indeed! I am happy to even give you my phone number....makes it even easier than roses and books!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

O.k. last update then. There's a booking under Marcel at the Calabar tomorrow, so you should also be able to ask the staff for our table.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> O.k. last update then. There's a booking under Marcel at the Calabar tomorrow, so you should also be able to ask the staff for our table.


I should be dropping in on the late side....


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Will see all of you at Calabar tonight! 

(Just pushing the thread)


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey guys. Gonna have to skip out tonight. Will be too much to make it out tonight and come back. Sux, coz i wanted to meet up with more people too. Oh well, next time, I will be there  Have fun.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Well done Marcel for a great drinks night! Here's hoping we can start up again with the regular meet ups!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd like to say thanks to everybody who joined last night! Really good to see such a great turnout....the number of people attending exceeded even by most optimistic estimates and we kept on asking the bar for more chairs! 

Will try to do another one in a few weeks. Keep the Dubai Thursday Night Drinks going!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Marcel thankx a lot.. It was a fun night and nice group of people... Bravo


----------



## billcfc (May 9, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone you all been so nice, and a spacial thanks to the organizer (Marcel) what do we do with out you mate


----------



## La85 (May 9, 2011)

Is this something you arrange often?looking for nights out to meet new people!


----------

